# [wm] existe t il un IRIX-like ? [resolu-abandon]

## nuts

Voila, dans des temps plus ancien j'ai eu l'occasion de toucher a une station SGI avec son systeme d'exploitation IRIX.

je me demandais si il existait sous linux le meme wm que cet unix proprietaire ?

http://pymol.sourceforge.net/pmimag/screen/irix.jpg

----------

## ultrabug

J'espère bien que non   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

regarde du coté de mwm et fvwm...

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est pas windowmaker que tu cherches ?  (jpg)

ha tiens pymol... un pote   :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

ah non c'est trop pas window maker. je vais voir pour les 2 autres cité juste au dessus. sinon tant pis (mais je doute que ce soit fvwm)

edit: 4Dwm: SGI's enhanced MWM

bon bah en gros c'est basé sur du mwm, mais bizarement ca me donne moins envie la. je laisse tomber, au moins je sais ce que c'est maintenant.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ha tiens pymol... un pote  

 

Ca sert a quoi pymol ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ah non c'est trop pas window maker. je vais voir pour les 2 autres cité juste au dessus. sinon tant pis (mais je doute que ce soit fvwm)
> 
> edit: 4Dwm: SGI's enhanced MWM
> 
> bon bah en gros c'est basé sur du mwm, mais bizarement ca me donne moins envie la. je laisse tomber, au moins je sais ce que c'est maintenant.

 

sisi par defaut fvwm les decos de fenetres, c'est motif-like  :Wink:  faut aimer...

edit :

```

[alastor]~%eix pymol                                                      18:54

* sci-chemistry/pymol 

     Available versions:  0.97 0.98 0.99_rc6 0.99_rc6-r1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://pymol.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A Python-extensible molecular graphics system.

```

----------

## boozo

bon ben à toi de voir mais moi j'avais çà sur mes origin et O2 mais ce qui change c'est que çà tourne avec CDE donc c'est un peu différent niveau graphisme... encore que tu peux choisir ce thème dans KDE   :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

ouais enfin moi j avais aps parler du theme de quoi que ce soit. je recherchais le vrai wm. mais bon, finalement je suis passé sous e17.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ouais enfin moi j avais aps parler du theme de quoi que ce soit. je recherchais le vrai wm. mais bon, finalement je suis passé sous e17.

 

Si tu nous dit les fonctionnalitées qu ite plaisaient, on peut peut etre trouver ensemble un truc equivalent

----------

## nuts

bof a part retrouver un clone d'IRIX, rien de particulier.

----------

## boozo

bon je pige pas tout dans l'histoire... mais c'est pas grave...

sinon je viens de voir, mais toi aussi sans doute, qu'il existe un skin 4dwn pour xfwm4 pour avoir qqch de similaire au wm de SGI cad 4dwn (y'a un skin similaire pour icewm aussi)

dès fois que..   :Wink: 

----------

